# Weaning age.



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello guys sort if I post a lot of threads with questions but I have to clear a few things up!

What age do you guys wean and seperate mice from there mothers? Im confused as some people say leave females untill 8 weeks and 6 weeks and others say leave them all untill 5 weeks. My mice have been small and flimsy so I think im doing it to early but I don't want the baby girls getting pregnant!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Technically they can be weaned at 21 days but most animals do better if you leave them with their mother as long as possible.There's no rush to remove baby does.They can stay until needed for breeding or 5/6 weeks if you are selling on.Bucks will need to be separated at 4 /5 weeks to prevent unwanted pregnancies.Seperated into bachelor groups .None are feeding from mothers at these ages so if they aren't very robust there might be another cause.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am expecting 2 litters in 5-10 days so I will see how these litters go but I wean at 4 weeks but leae mum with doe's untill I decide who I want etc..


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My bucks come out at 4/5 weeks (I prefur closer to 5) the does stay in the breeding box with the mother untill 8 weeks when they going the big doe box. I then make my pick on who stays at 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

How big is the big doe box? How many roughly are usually in it


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's one of those big under bed storage boxes. Can easerly keep 10 or more adult does in there. One currently has 4 mothers and all there young who are about 4 weeks now so about 19ish in there at the moment.


----------

